# Can i trust in this guy?



## morken772 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi, today i have found an guy selling a New 3DS XL with 16 games for 1.584 BRL, equivalent to 490.53 USD.
BUT, these 16 games r digital copies, but the N3DSXL don't come with a NN account included.
Have someway to remove your NN account from a 3DS without remove the games installed on it?
Because i made the following question for this guy:

''Good night, the console come with 16 games on the memory, right? And in some questions bellow i notice that don't comes with a Nintendo Network account linked. How this happen if to have the games you need to have a NN account linked? And to unlink an NN account, you need to reset de 3DS, and if you delet the account, the games also will be deleted. How i know all this time, the unique way to do this is installing homebrew, NAND or any another modchip inside de 3DS. Can you teach to me how this works? I'm curious about it.
Thanks. ''

And he answer was:

''Good night. Yes, is possible to buy eShop games without have linked/created an NNID in 3DS. The unique thing you can't install without an NN account is free softwares, like ''free to play'' games and demos.  But, one time linked an account to the 3DS, all the games installed on it became part of the account, and you can't delet the account and keep the games. My product don't have any modification, it's a original product like is described in the product page, you can even check my qualifications. Waiting for you bought.
Thanks. ''

(The chat screenshot are attached to the thread, and here's the product page link: goo.gl/2MCX78)
(P.S.: there's portuguese)
So, i was completely dumb and he's right OR he's a completely liar?
.
.
.
(Sorry for the bad english.)


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Nov 6, 2016)

There are a few more of the same type of listings with added on games near the bottom of the page.  There are very few full games that are free to download outside of special promotions.  If I would have to guess, the games were likely hacked in and if you logged in to the eshop legitimately, the games would likely get wiped. 

Buying games from the eshop doesn't require having a linked NN account attached. 

If you want to get a legitimate N3DS, you might as well go and buy it from the electronics store near you. You will not have many games on it but you will know 100% that it was legit and usable with a NNID. 

What this all comes down to is, are you willing to buy it or not?


----------



## Sliter (Nov 6, 2016)

looks like these games are legit cia that they could have instaled and let it without hacking the console ... 
The way t get the NNid out is hacking the console too, but you can do it on a lower firmeware and them update it õ3o


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 6, 2016)

morken772 said:


> Hi, today i have found an guy selling a New 3DS XL with 16 games for 1.584 BRL, equivalent to 490.53 USD.
> BUT, these 16 games r digital copies, but the N3DSXL don't come with a NN account included.
> Have someway to remove your NN account from a 3DS without remove the games installed on it?
> Because i made the following question for this guy:
> ...



Actually, it is suppose to saying: "Good evening." Boa noite can be both Good evening or Good night depends on what you are talking about. He said Good evening to you.. Not a good night.  Cheers.


----------



## morken772 (Nov 7, 2016)

Sliter said:


> looks like these games are legit cia that they could have instaled and let it without hacking the console ...
> The way t get the NNid out is hacking the console too, but you can do it on a lower firmeware and them update it õ3o


Oh.


----------



## Sliter (Nov 7, 2016)

I just looke dthe game list now XD yeah, these are all "legit cia"  xD


----------



## petethepug (Nov 10, 2016)

In other words the guy used piracy methods to "buy the games"

I would suggest not buying it unless your into that stuff.

You need a network id to get games digitally I believe.


----------



## Sliter (Nov 10, 2016)

petethepug said:


> In other words the guy used piracy methods to "buy the games"
> 
> I would suggest not buying it unless your into that stuff.
> 
> You need a network id to get games digitally I believe.


obviously these are legit cias XD


----------



## petethepug (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't have anything against the CIA's, I just want the OP to be aware of what's wrong with the method the guy used.


----------



## Sliter (Nov 11, 2016)

same here xD


----------

